# Seltsame Berechnung N x 9,98 = 14,97?



## Falk (3 August 2005)

Nach den guten Erfahrungen von GastII mit der ruhmreichen "Seniorenakademie H." hatte ich mir auch gleich den kostenlosen Zugangscode schicken lassen 

Es passierte nichts weiter, außer daß ich (unter *Ablehnung* der Nutzungsbestimmungen) in ein Forum kam, das nichts mit der Seniorenakademie zu tun hatte.

Kurz darauf verschwanden sämtliche Inhalte und ich betrachtete die Sache als erledigt.

Heute schreibt mir "80777": 





> Vielen Dank für die Nutzung unseres Aboservices. Ihr aktueller Kontostand: *14,97*. Rückfragen: _Email bei wapme.de._


_

Mal sehen, ob meine Rückfragen befriedigend beantwortet werden.

_


> Betreff: Angebliches Abonnement MSISDN 017X-XXXXXXX
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> Sie sandten mir eine Kurzmitteilung an o.g. Mobiltelefon, in der Sie sich für die Nutzung eines "Aboservices" bedanken. Mein Kontostand bei Ihnen betrage 14,97 Euro(?).
> 
> ...



Das sollte eigentlich in den passenden Thread....

_[Sicherheitshalber den Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (3 August 2005)

Bei der lustigen Angebotstombola bekommt der Kunde nicht unbedingt den Artikel, den er meint, bestellt zu haben. Das gilt für alle Angebotseigenschaften, auch für den Preis.

Das sieht für mich so aus, dass das laufende Abo zum Schnäppchenpreis von nur täglichen 4,99 Euro läuft. Dann passt es.

Die Nachricht in der zitierten Form verstehe ich so, dass dort ein Guthaben gemeldet wird. Ich würde nachfragen, wie man es sich auszahlen lassen kann.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Falk (3 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der lustigen Angebotstombola bekommt der Kunde nicht unbedingt den Artikel, den er meint, bestellt zu haben. Das gilt für alle Angebotseigenschaften, auch für den Preis.
> 
> Das sieht für mich so aus, dass das laufende Abo zum Schnäppchenpreis von nur täglichen 4,99 Euro läuft. Dann passt es.



Mhhh... 26.7.-3.8.: 9 Tage.



> Die Nachricht in der zitierten Form verstehe ich so, dass dort ein Guthaben gemeldet wird. Ich würde nachfragen, wie man es sich auszahlen lassen kann.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Danke für den Hinweis, man muß ja nicht immer alles so negativ sehen und an das Gute im Menschen glauben....
Spaß werden die doch verstehen:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ergänzend zu meiner vorherigen eMail bitte ich hilfsweise um Auszahlung meines Guthabens in Höhe von 14,97 Euro per V-Scheck an:
> Falk W.
> _Adresse_


----------



## dvill (3 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhh... 26.7.-3.8.: 9 Tage.


Adam Riese hilft: Abolaufzeit = 3 Tage. Rechnen können die. Nur mit dem Programmieren des Zahlungssystems klemmt es noch teilweise.

Was solls. Hauptsache, der Kunde zahlt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Falk (3 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Falk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bitte: Man kann doch nicht einfach beliebige Zahlen multiplizieren und daraus Rechnungen machen.

Erst hieß es, die Seniorenakademie (S.H.) sei "Gratis", dann 9,99/Tag, dann sei die S.H. E***sex für 4,99 und jetzt 4,99 alle drei Tage.

Verwirrt 
Falk


----------



## dvill (3 August 2005)

Die Seniorenakademie baut gerade um. Ist das tolle Angebot denn erreichbar?

Ich meine, wenn es nicht genutzt werden könnte, dürfte das Abo nicht berechnet werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Falk (3 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Seniorenakademie baut gerade um. Ist das tolle Angebot denn erreichbar?



Welches Angebot?


> Ich meine, wenn es nicht genutzt werden könnte, dürfte das Abo nicht berechnet werden.



Unter *dieser* Bedingung muß da aber stehen: N Tage * 0 Euro=0

Oder hat irgendjemand irgend ein Angebot gesehen, das mit http://www.seniorenakademie.ba-heidenheim.de/ auch nur im Entferntesten etwas zu tun hatte? Ich nicht.

Falk


----------



## dvill (3 August 2005)

Dann präziser.

Bei der tollen Domain, auf der ich in den letzten Tagen stündlich veränderte Angebote gefunden habe, wird  fleissig gebaut. Da kommt schon mal kein Kunde rein. Dann sollte auch niemand weiter für ein Abo zahlen, welches er vielleicht zuvor auf dieser Seite geschlossen hat.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Falk (4 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Falk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könntest Du bei Herrn Riese nochmal kurz anfragen, warum mein Kontostand bei wapme jetzt 24,95 beträgt? Das wurde mir soeben per SMS mitgeteilt.

Ich habe also alleine gestern 9,98 "verdient"   , obwohl ich keine weiteren "Gratis Zugangscodes" bestellt habe.



> Was solls. Hauptsache, der Kunde zahlt.



Ich fürchte, ich werde das stornieren müssen, sollte wapme meinen, das seien 24,95 Soll. Ich habe nämlich *keinerlei* Gegenwert erhalten.

Und sebst wenn man bei der übelsten Drückerkolonne eine Zeitschrift bestellt, bekommt man eine "Leistung", nämlich die Zeitschrift!

Andererseits habe ich ein kleines bischen mitgeholfen, deren Dienst zu verbessern, ist es vielleicht doch eine Prämie? 0 

Gruß,
Falk


----------



## dvill (4 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest Du bei Herrn Riese nochmal kurz anfragen, warum mein Kontostand bei wapme jetzt 24,95 beträgt? Das wurde mir soeben per SMS mitgeteilt.


Herr Riese steigt an dieser Stelle vermutlich aus.

Es gibt noch einen genialen Physiker, der die Relativität der Zeit gefunden hat. Wenn also der Abfluss des Geldes von Telefonkundenkonten so schnell erfolgt, dass durch die hohe Geschwindigkeit die Zeit schneller vergeht, würden tatsächlich mehr Buchungen erfolgen. Klingt aber unwahrscheinlich.

Wahrscheinlicher sind die Auflösungen der kryptografischen Layouts. Was bekommt der Kunde eigentlich zu sehen? Man findet bruchstückhaften Wort- und Zahlen-Fragmenten.


> Produkt: Blablabla | Abonnement: täglich | Preis: 9.98 EUR


Der Produktname ist oft nicht interpretierbar.

"Abonnement: täglich" heißt nur, dass das Abo an jedem Tag besteht, also nicht alltäglich, sonntäglich, feiertäglich usw., also ohne Beschränkungen auf Haupt- oder Nebenzeiten.

"Preis: 9.98 EUR" heißt nur, dass für eine beliebige, nicht genannte Maßeinheit der genannte Preis gilt. Es gibt keine Infos über Gesamtpreise, Preisbestandteile oder die Art und Weise, wie dieser Preis fällig oder bezahlt wird.

Der Preis könnte auch pro Stunde gelten und einmal am Tag wird der Preis für 24 Stunden gebucht. Die GEZ will für jeden Monat Gebühren, bucht aber alle 3 Monate für jeweils 3 Monate.

Im konkreten Fall hieß es vielleicht "Abo: 3 Tage", "Preis: 4,99 EUR". 3 Tage ist dann die Abbuchungsfrequenz, aber wenn gebucht wird, dann für 3 Tage für jeweils 4,99 EUR. Dann stehen einfach noch Abbuchungsmeldungen aus.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

*n x 9,99*

wisst ihr ob man viellei auch das geld bezahlen muß ähnlich einem jamba-abo. da drauf hab ich keine lust


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2005)

*Re: n x 9,99*



			
				NEMESISone schrieb:
			
		

> da drauf hab ich keine lust


Wieso fragst Du das? Wenn ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde, dann erscheint irgendwann mal auf einer Rechnung die entsprechende Position. Wenn sie dort steht, dann liegt es an Dir, mit einer möglichst glaubhaften Begründung dem Vertrag zu widersprechen und an dem Forderungssteller, Dir den ordnungsgemäßen Vertrag nachzuweisen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

is mir schon klar aber wieso geht das geld jeden tag um 9,99 höher??? hab zwar ne e-mail geschrieben was das für ein konto ist, muß aber erst mal abwarten was die antworten. wo kann man eigentlich das konto abrufen


----------



## Captain Picard (4 August 2005)

auch hier: die Kritallkugeln sind in der Werkstatt, meld dich an. Dann kannst du per PN mitteilen.  um welchen "Dienst" 
es überhaupt geht. Alles andere ist Kaffesatzlesen 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2005)

hab jetzt ne antwort-mail bekommen da steht ungefähr drin wie man so ein konto löschen kann.
sieht wie folgt aus:

Liebe Userin, lieber User,
 vielen Dank für diese Mail.  Die Firma Wapme Systems AG bietet eine technische Schnittstelle für ein Bezahlsystem mit dem 
Mobilfunktelefon und eine technische Plattform für Premium-SMS-Dienste. Wenn wir Ihnen weiterhelfen sollen, benötigen wir vor 
allem Ihre Mobilfunknummer. Bitte prüfen Sie, ob sie diese auch übermittelt haben.
 Wenn Sie ein Abonnement kündigen möchten, können Sie sich sofort selber helfen! Möglicherweise haben sie über einen unserer 
Kunden eine Internetseite abonniert. Auf dieser Seite können Sie das Abonnement auch wieder kündigen. Wir können Ihnen leider 
nicht mitteilen, auf welcher Seite Sie das es gestartet haben, weil wir technisch keineMöglichkeit dazu haben, aber wir können 
Ihnen einen Weg zeigen, wie Sie dieses Abonnement trotzdem sofort kündigen können.
 Zur Statusabfrage senden Sie bitte eine SMS mit dem Text Status an die Kurzwahlnummer, von der Sie die SMS erhalten haben. Sie 
erhalten dann eine SMS in der alle Abos aufgelistet sind, die Sie gestartet haben. Wählen Sie nun die Abos aus, die Sie beenden 
möchten und notieren Sie sich den oder die Namen. Jetzt senden Sie eine weitere SMS mit dem Text Stop und dem Namen, den Sie sich 
gemerkt haben. Vergessen Sie nicht das Leerzeichen zwischen Stop und dem Abo-Namen. Zum Beispiel: Stop Shortpay41.
 Das müssen Sie für jedes Abonnement einzeln machen! 
 Fragen zum Abo kann Ihnen nur der Anbieter beantworten. 
 Wir hoffen, dass wir Ihnen mit diesen Angaben weitergeholfen haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Ihre Wapme Systems AG
Vogelsanger Weg 80
 40470 Düsseldorf


----------



## News (4 August 2005)

> Das müssen Sie für jedes Abonnement einzeln machen!


 Warum eigentlich? Bei Jamba (*würg*   ) kann man mit "STOPALL" alle Abos auf einen Schlag beenden. Das sollte doch auch für wapme & Partner machbar sein...


----------



## Stalker2002 (4 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> > Das müssen Sie für jedes Abonnement einzeln machen!
> 
> 
> Warum eigentlich? Bei Jamba (*würg*   ) kann man mit "STOPALL" alle Abos auf einen Schlag beenden. Das sollte doch auch für wapme & Partner machbar sein...



Vieleicht geht das ja auch und ist lediglich nicht dokumentiert, bzw. wird zum Kunden nicht kommuniziert.

MfG
L.


----------



## dvill (4 August 2005)

NEMESISone schrieb:
			
		

> Wählen Sie nun die Abos aus, die Sie beenden
> möchten und notieren Sie sich den oder die Namen. Jetzt senden Sie eine weitere SMS mit dem Text Stop und dem Namen, den Sie sich
> gemerkt haben. Vergessen Sie nicht das Leerzeichen zwischen Stop und dem Abo-Namen. Zum Beispiel: Stop Shortpay41


Gibt es einen technischen oder sachlichen Grund, warum die Kündigungsmöglichkeit nicht in jeder Buchungs-SMS mitgesandt wird?

Der Branchenkodex verlangt dies. Die 10 Zeichen mit der Abo-ID passen immer noch rein.

Die Leichtigkeit, ein Abo zu starten, und die Umständlichkeit, es zu kündigen, zeigen, wo es langgeht. Es braucht also massive öffentliche Aufklärung, wie dieses Spiel gespielt wird.

Dietmar Vill


----------

